# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ‏إضاءات من حديث (سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله )

## محمد احمد حسن

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " سبعة يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله ، إمام عادل وشاب نشأ في عبادة الله ، ورجل قلبه معلق بالمساجد ، ورجلان تحابا في الله اجتمعا عليه وتفرقا عليه ، ورجل دعته امرأة ذات منصب وجمال فقال إني أخاف الله . ورجل تصدق بصدقة فأخفاها حتى لا تعلم شماله ما تنفق يمينه ، ورجل ذكر الله خالياً ففاضت عيناه " متفق عليه( 
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*التعريف بالراوي : 
هو الصحابي الجليل ، سيد الحفاظ الأثبات ، أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه ، اختلف في اسمه واسم أبيه على أقوال كثيرة ، أرجحها أنه : عبد الرحمن بن صخر الدوسي ، أسلم عام خيبر ، أول سنة سبع . قال الذهبي : ( حمل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علماً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً فيه ، لم يلحق في كثرته ) 
ولم يرو أحد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثر منه ، لملازمته له ، فقد بلغت مروياته 5374 حديثاً . 
روى البخاري عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : إنكم تقولون : إن أبا هريرة يكثر الحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وتقولون : ما بال المهاجرين والأنصار لا يحدثون عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمثل حديث أبي هريرة ؟ وإن إخوتي من المهاجرين كان يشغلهم لصفق بالأسواق وكنت ألزم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على ملء بطني ، فأشهد إذا غابوا ، وأحفظ إذا نسوا . وكان يشغل إخوتي من الأنصار عمل أموالهم ، وكنت امرأ مسكيناً من مساكين الصفة أعي حين ينسون ، وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث يحدثه : إنه لن يبسط أحد ثوبه حتى أقضي مقالتي هذه ثم يجمع إليه ثوبه إلا وعى ما أقول ، فبسطت نمرة علي ، حتى إذا قضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مقالته جمعتها إلى صدري ، فما نسيت من مقالة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شيء( ) 
توفي أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه سنة سبع وخمسين للهجرة( )
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*المباحث اللغوية : 
سبعة : هذا العدد لا مفهوم له ، فقد وردت روايات أخرى تبين أن هناك من يظلهم الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله ، غير هؤلاء المذكورين في الحديث . 
يظلهم الله في ظله : المراد به : ظل العرش ، كما في رواية أخرى : " في ظل عرشه " . 
يوم لا ظل إلا ظله : المراد : يوم القيامة . 
إمام عدل : الإمام لغة : هو كل من ائتم به من رئيس وغيره . 
واصطلاحاً : كل من وكل إليه نظر في شيء من مصالح المسلمين من الولاة والقضاة والوزراء وغيرهم والعدل ، ضد الجور ، والعادل من حكم بالحق . 
شاب نشأ في عبادة الله : خص الشاب بالذكر ، لأنه مظنة غلبة الهوى والشهوة والطيش ، فكان ملازمته للعبادة مع وجود الصوارف أرفع درجة من ملازمة غيره لها . 
اجتمعا عليه : أي : على الحب في الله ، وتفرقا عليه كذلك ، والمراد : أن الذي جمع بينهما المحبة في الله ، ولم يقطعها عارض دنيوي ، سواء اجتمعا حقيقة أم لا ، فالرابط بينهما المحبة في الله حتى الموت . 
ورجل دعته امرأة ذات منصب وجمال : دعته ، أي : طلبته ، ومنصب : المراد به: الأصل والشر والمكانة ، ويدخل فيه الحسب ، والمراد أنها دعته إلى الفاحشة . 
ورجل تصدق بصدقة : الصدقة : ما يخرجه الإنسان من ماله على وجه القربة ، سواء كان فرض كالزكاة المفروضة ، أو تطوعاً ، ثم غلب استعمال الصدقة على صدقة التطوع . 
فأخفاها حتى لا تعلم شماله ما تنفق يمينه : المراد بذلك المبالغة في إخفاء الصدقة بحيث إن شماله قربها من يمينه لو تصور أنها تعلم لما علمت ما فعلت اليمين ، لشدة الخفاء . 
خالياً : من الخلو ، بحيث لا يكون عنده أحد ، وإنما خص بالذكر لأنه في هذه الحالة أبعد عن الريا 
ففاضت عيناه : من الدموع ، خشية لله عز وجل .
__________________
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*الأحكام والتوجيهات : 
1- من فضل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن جعل بعض الأعمال ينال صاحبها جزاء خاصاً ، لتميزه بهذا العمل ، وهذا فيه حث وترغيب في أمور كثيرة من الخير 
وهنا ذكر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جزاء هؤلاء السبعة الذين تميز كل منهم بميزة خاصة ، وذكر هذا الفضل في أحاديث أخرى لغير هؤلاء السبعة ، مثل : الغازي في سبيل الله ، والذي ينظر المعسر ، ومعين الغارم ، وكثير الخطى إلى المساجد ، وغيرهم ، مما جعل أهل العلم يقولون أن العدد المذكور لا مفهوم له ، فلا يراد به الحصر . 
وقد تتبع الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تلك الخصال ، وأفرادها في كتاب اسمه: ( معرفة الخصال الموصلة إلى الظلال ) .
__________________
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*2- ذكر الرجال في هذا الحديث لا مفهوم له أيضاً ، إذ تدخل النساء معهم فيما ذكر إلا في موضعين ، هما : 
أ‌- الولاية العظمى والقضاء ، فالمرأة لا تلي المسلمين ولاية عامة ، ولا تكون قاضية ، لكن ينطبق عليها العدل فيما تصح به ولايتها ، كمديرة المدرسة ، ونحوها . 
ب‌- ملازمة المسجد ، لأن صلاة المرأة في بيتها أفضل من المسد . وباقي الخصال تدخل فيها المرأة .
__________________
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*3- لقد عظم الشرع أمر العدل ، سواء كان في الولاية العظمى ، أو فيما دونها من الولايات ، حتى في أمور الإنسان الأسرية ، كالعدل بين الزوجات ، والعدل بين الأولاد ، وغير ذلك ، قال تعالى : ( وقل آمنت بما أنزل الله من كتاب وأمرت لأعدل بينكم )( ) وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " اتقوا الله واعدلوا بين أولادكم "( ) وقال تعالى : ( إن الله يأمر بالعدل والإحسان )( ) ، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم " إن المقسطين عند الله على منابر من نور عن يمين الرحمن عز وجل ، وكلتا يديه يمين ، الذين يعدلون في حكمهم وأهليهم وما ولوا )( ) 
وذكر الإمام العادل في أول الخصال لعظم أمر الإمامة والعدل فيها .
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*4- مرحلة الشباب من أهم مراحل العمر ، تقوى فيها العزيمة ، وتكثر الآراء ، وتمتلئ بالحيوية والنشاط ، ولهذا من سلك منهج الله في شبابه ، وغالب هواه ونزواته ، استحق تلك الدرجة العالية المذكورة في الحديث ، وما يعين الشباب على تحقيق هذه الخصلة : 
‌أ- طلب العلم والانشغال به . 
‌ب- تعويد النفس على استغلال الوقت بشتى الوسائل ، كبر الوالدين ، وقضاء حوائجهما ، وقراءة سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وسيرة السلف الصالح . 
‌ج- مصادقة الصالحين المستقيمين على منهج الله تعالى . 
‌د- محاولة استغلال فرصة الشباب بحفظ كتاب الله تعالى أو شيء منه .
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*5- المساجد بيوت الله ، ومكان أداء العبادة المفروضة ، وأنواع من العبادات المستحبة ، وميدان العلم والتعلم ، والمذاكرة والمناصحة ، وكلها أعمال جليلة، يستحق الملازم لها ذلك الثواب العظيم ، بالإضافة إلى أن المتعلق بالمسجد بعيد عن رؤية المنكرات ، وقريب من الله سبحانه وتعالى ، فيصفو قلبه ، وتنجلي همومه وأكداره ، ويعيش في روضة من رياض الجنة ، وبذلك تكفر سيئاته ، وتكثر حسناته 
والتعلق بالمساجد لا يعني الجلوس فيها جميع الأوقات ، بل وقت دون وقت ، لكن إذا خرج منها فإنه يحب الرجوع إليها ، وإذا جلس فيها أنس واطمأن وارتاحت نفسه .
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*6- العلاقات بين الناس قائمة على أسس متعددة من مصالح مادية ، وقرابة ، وشراكة مالية ، وتجانس خلقي ، ونحوها ، والإسلام يشجع قوة الترابط بين المسلمين على أساس من المحبة في الله ، والقاسم المشترك فيها طاعة الله تعالى ، ونصوص الكتاب والسنة تركز على هذا الجانب ، يقول تعالى : (إنما المؤمنون إخوة )( ) ، ويقول تعالى ( الأخلاء يومئذ بعضهم لبعض عدو إلا المتقين )( ) ، ويقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أوثق عري الإيمان : الحب في الله . والبغض في الله )( )
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*7- للنفس البشرية رغبات وشهوات ، وجه الإسلام لإشباعها بمنهج ثابت معلوم ، والشيطان حريص على أن يميل الإنسان مع شهواته ويتبعها حتى يشاركه في الغي والضلال ، ومما يميل إليه الرجل المرأة ، فإن اتصفت بصفات الجمال والمنصب والحسب والشرف ، كان إليها أكثر ميلاً ، فإذا ما كانت الدعوة موجهة منها ، مع الأمن من الخوف تساقت إليها نفس الرجل أكثر ، وهنا يظهر داعي الإيمان عند المؤمن الصادق ، فيقول : إني أخاف الله ، فإذا قالها بلسان وصدقها عمله ، نال جزاءه العظيم المذكور في الحديث ، وهكذا يريد الإسلام بأن يكون الرجال والنساء أعفاء شرفاء ، بعيدين عن الفواحش والآثام والمحرمات ، يراقبون الله سراً وعلانية . 
قال الشاعر : 
وإذا خلوت ريبة في ظلمة *** والنفس داعية إلى الطغيان 
فاستحي من نظر الإله وقل لها *** إن الذي خلق الظلام يراني
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
8- الصدقة مبدأ عظيم ، وفضلها جسيم ، وثمارها يانعة ، في الدنيا والآخرة ، لا تحصى النصوص في بيان فضلها وثوابها ، ومضاعفة الأجر لصاحبها ، وقربه من الجنةورضا الله ، وحجبه عن النار ، يقول الله تعالى : ( مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائة حبة والله يضاعف لمن يشاء والله واسع عليم )( ). 
والصدقة فاضلة سراً وعلانية ، يقول تعالى : ( إن تبدوا الصدقات فنعما هي وإن تخفوها وتؤتوها الفقراء فهو خير لكم ويكفر عنكم من سيئاتكم والله بما تعملون خبير )( ). 
والأفضل في إظهار الصدقة أو إخفائها يختلف باختلاف الأحوال ، فإن كان في إظهارها مصلحة فهو أفضل ، وإلا فإخفاؤها أفضل فرضاً ونفلاً
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*9- ذكر الله تعالى من أفضل الأعمال ، ومن أيسرها ، فقيه ثناء على الله ، وتمجيد ، وحمد ، وشكر له بما هو أهله ، واعتراف بالتقصير تجاهه ، وإذا كان هذا الثناء والذكر بعيداً عن أعين الناس ، وأثر في صاحبه خوفاً وخشية دمعت منها عيناه ، أثابه الله تعالى على هذا الذكر الصادق الخالص بأن يظله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*10- مما أفاده الحديث : إخلاص العبادة لله جل وعلا ، فالأمر الجامع بين العمال المذكورة في الحديث إخلاصها لله سبحانه وتعالى ، وتجريدها عن المقاصد الأخرى .
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
11- ومن الأمور الجامعة بين هذه الصفات أيضاً : الصبر والتحمل ، ولا شك أن طاعة الله تعالى وتنفيذ أوامره تحتاج إلى صبر ومصابرة ، لأن فيها معارضة للشيطان والنفس والهوى ، فإذا جاهدهم وانتصر عليهم استحق الجزاء الأوفى
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*12- مما يرشدنا إليه الحديث أيضاً : أن يحرص المؤمن على أن يوجد له عملاً خفياً لا يعلم عنه أحد من الناس ، ليكون أبعد عن الرياء ، وليتعود الإخلاص، فإن هذا مما يزيد ممارسته لتلك الأعمال الجليلة
__________________
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
اللهم صلى وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
*

----------

